
The Amiga Documents – Play by Play of the Sad Demise of the Commodore Amiga - ethanpil
https://sites.google.com/site/amigadocuments
======
ethanpil
I just came across this site. Its a fascinating read, clearly a labor of love
watching a loyal community, customer base and fan base betrayed repeatedly by
false promises.

